# bluegill on flies?



## nex2 (Jun 23, 2014)

Does anyone in Central FL fish for bluegill on the fly? I'm a fairly new fly fisherman and would love some help / advice on it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Tiny foam spiders


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Little tiny bass poppers!

These are my favorite:










http://www.booglebug.com/html/bugs.html

But any little topwater bug will work...they're not real picky...

http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=11TK
http://www.basspro.com/Betts-Pop-N-Hot-Popper-Fly/product/10205709/

Or you can throw small streamers...like little clousers or deceivers...but topwater is much more fun and you're less likely to spend your time cleaning green snot off of your fly. 

I don't fish Central FL, so can't give any advice on where, but yall have a TON of ponds down there. I'd honestly just start throwing at the closest pond that shows signs of life (healthy vegetation, birds, turtles, fish, etc.). If you strike out, keep trying...you'll find them.


----------



## nex2 (Jun 23, 2014)

I tried today, if you want a picture of the fly I'm using I can show you, maybe the time of day? or i'm using a 10 to 8 lb tippet? Idk! I just didn't have luck I was trying to find someone close to me to kinda tutor me in this haha, since I'm pretty new to fly fishing.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

Popper with a dropper ant


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> I tried today, if you want a picture of the fly I'm using I can show you, maybe the time of day? or i'm using a 10 to 8 lb tippet? Idk! I just didn't have luck I was trying to find someone close to me to kinda tutor me in this haha, since I'm pretty new to fly fishing.


Does it look anything like the patterns that have been recommended? They're usually not all that picky. 

8-10 lb. tippet is heavy...drop down to something smaller if you have it.

As with most other kinds of fishing, dawn and dusk are going to be the most productive times, but don't let that stop you from fishing in the middle of the day if that's when you can fish. 

Try to cast along the bank and not straight out into the middle of whatever you are fishing. You can retrieve the fly so that it kind of skips across the surface with intermittent pauses, or you can pop it through the water (if it's designed to work that way). The movement and noise gets their attention and they'll probably take on the pause. 

As mwk mentioned, popper/dropper is a very productive technique...but you increase your chances of tangling the line if you are new to fly casting.


----------



## nex2 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks, I have what looks to me like an imitation ant / cricket possibly it's a dry fly, I tried using it around some grass and cat tails, but it was middle of the day. I was thinking they could possibly see my tippet bring 8 lb. I'd like to find someone to fish with. I have my own boat, I tried using a bass popper and I couldn't cast that to save my life.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The tiny rubber spider fished tight to the shore and under overhanging branches/docks.
is about the most consistent panfish and small bass fly I ever used.
Rarely had to make a long cast, usually just a couple of rod lengths to flip the spider
into the shadow line, then pause, then a twitch or two was all it took to get a strike.

Here's a video, speaking of short casts, watch at 2:28 for the short strike

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wYX1Vto03Y[/media]


----------



## nex2 (Jun 23, 2014)

There is no video Brett, pm me I'll send you a picture of my fly, I don't know how to upload it from my phone here


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use a 4 wt with a small spider, popper, or a gurgler. Journey up Deep Creek (on the St Johns by Lake Harney). Go upstream as far as you can and let the current bring you back down. Roll cast the fly up by the bank and the downed trees as you float along.


----------



## andymills (Apr 9, 2011)

I regularly fish Central Florida for panfish. I use a 4 or 5wt rod with spider flies or those little bass poppers pictured above. Ive had the best luck with pink or silver colors. 6-8lb tippet is all you need. All the lakes around are good for them. The Econ is really good for them as well.


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

I make these out of soft foam, #8 hooks:


----------

